# what is this?mac?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

8".what is this?mac?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What is the size of that guy? It looks pretty thick from that angle!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

doesnt look like it.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its def not a mac

it looks apygo to me but im no expert


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a gold spilo/mac to me just a little chubby lol. Not a pygo. I.ve never seen piraya or terns with red in their eyes and clear dorsal fin! Out of the serras they tend to look the most like pygos.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

End of the tail are black, top fin are clear, red eyes, gold color most likely would be a _*Serra.Mac*_. DO you got better picture with different angle.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

這是什麼魚ㄚ ???

this guy has piraya color on his body, but his red eye & tail like a rhom ?? what is this ???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

cecil_1249 said:


> 這是什麼魚ㄚ ???
> 
> this guy has piraya color on his body, but his red eye & tail like a rhom ?? what is this ???


He doesn't color like piraya...Piraya got flame yellow/orange. This one got plain gold/yellow. and his tail are not like Rhomb at all.

Only if you know from a collection point to know for sure...But from that picture IMO it a Serra. Mac/Spilo. Also that 8" could be his MAX size for life...maybe can push it to 9"


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

cecil_1249 said:


> 這是什麼魚ㄚ ???
> 
> this guy has piraya color on his body, but his red eye & tail like a rhom ?? what is this ???


也是台湾进的鱼.产地不明.身上没有钻石鳞.体型也比黄钻要长的多.用英文告诉他们吧.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I would say gold spilo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

S. Mac


----------



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

来帮顶...








Obviously, long time ago, a piraya was Rap3d by a mac... joking ~
或是由于意外其中一种鱼的精子漂到了另一种鱼的卵上面-_-;

...一般的mac没有这么圆的吧, 更不会有这么漂亮的色泽.
要说这是一条比较少见的spilo还沾边儿,毕竟我们平时叫的黄钻
基本都是mac. 真正的gold spilo也许就是这个? 一种直觉告诉
我, 毫不犹豫的买下它来肯定不会错!


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

呵呵..当时手头也有条黄钻.对比了一下的确差异很大.最主要是它没有钻石鳞.但是又肯定不是P属的.太奇怪了.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks similar to my Macs only bigger-so I say its a Mac!


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

I think its some kind of Prysto.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

aquariumwild said:


> Hello
> 
> I think its some kind of Prysto.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus.


----------

